# How long will cat food last for?



## Alias (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm struggling to find out how long cat food will last for, not in terms of use by date, but quantity.

We're getting an Exotic Shorthair, around 2.5 years old, and maybe also another one which is just over a year old.
The breeder uses Royal Canin (Persian), so we decided to get the same... The best value bag was 10KG, which we bought.

They currently free feed, and I guess average size cats.

How long would 10KG last us for, with one or two cats?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

It depends on how much the cats eat, especially if they free feed, but per day you shouldn't put out more than the recommended amount on the side of the bag so you can use that to calculate. 

Unfortunately dry food (including those by the big brands) isn't the best food for a cat. There's a sticky in the health and nutrition forum that shows the amount of nutrients etc. As you've bought the royal canin and that's what they've/she's been eating you should feed it, but look at switching to higher quality wet food in the future. There are loads of posts in the Health and Nutrition forum HTH!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

It all depends how much they eat lol! 

A 10k bag should last you a while with 2 cats. I have 5 cats and i go through about 3-4kg per month sometimes more and sometimes less, it all depends on what mood they are in!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

A bloody age in fact I think it'll be going bad before you use it all up


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

The last 10kg rc I got I think had it on the bag, I think it was like 130 days minimum or something. 
Mine lasted over 4 months feeding Bobby and his 2 visitors a mix of wet & dry.


----------

